
Parent Over Shoulder: Apps Help Mom Snoop Online, But Should She? - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/11/21/165485240/know-what-your-kids-do-online-there-s-an-app-for-that
======
Tipzntrix
I always find it interesting that parents committing acts that would be
illegal for other, less related adults get the bye. I mean, if you worry about
Big Brother, why are you being Big Brother?

